# सामान्य मंच > गीत-संगीत >  पुराने गाने(Origanal sound track)

## draculla

*दोस्ती 1964*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*सत्येन बोस द्वारा निर्देशित

ताराचंद बड़जात्या - द्वारा उत्पादित

बान भट्ट, गोविंद मोनिस  द्वारा लिखित

अभिनीत - सुधीर कुमार, सुशील कुमार, संजय खान



द्वारा संगीत - लक्ष्मीकांत प्यारेलाल



छायांकन - मार्शल  बरगांजा



राजश्री प्रोडक्शंस द्वारा वितरित



रिलीज़ तिथि  - 1964



समय - 163 मिनट.



भाषा - हिंदी*

----------


## Teach Guru

> *सत्येन बोस द्वारा निर्देशित
> 
> ताराचंद बड़जात्या - द्वारा उत्पादित
> 
> बान भट्ट, गोविंद मोनिस  द्वारा लिखित
> 
> अभिनीत - सुधीर कुमार, सुशील कुमार, संजय खान
> 
> 
> ...


 वाह मित्र आपकी जानकारी तो काबिल-ऐ-तारीफ है |

----------


## yorkshire

Thank you, I was looking for it

----------


## r prasad

इस फिल्म का *"कोइ जब राह ना...पाए मेरे संग आए"*  गाना मुझे बेहद पसंद है |

----------


## Teach Guru

सूत्र अद्यतन करो मित्र |

----------


## Jayeshh

क्या हुआ मित्र बस सिर्फ एक ही प्रविष्टी! गाने नहीं डाउनलोड कर पाते तो क्या, फिल्मो और गाने के बारे में कुछ अधिक जानकारी हो तो वोह पेश करो, सूत्र तो चालू रखो

----------


## dev b

शानदार सूत्र है मित्र ..वाह

----------


## handsomealok

मिले सुर हमारा तुम्हारा

----------


## draculla



----------


## lotus1782

बढ़िया सूत्र है .............................लगे रहो

----------


## Teach Guru

*अति सुन्दर मित्र क्या तारीफ करे , शब्दों कि कमी है............*

----------


## Jayeshh

चलो....आपने सूत्र को थोड़ी हवा तो दी..... जारी रखियेगा..... मजा आ रहा है.... 
मिले सुर मेरा तुम्हारा.....सुर बने हमारा..... ये कई साल पहले दूरदर्शन पे ज्यादा दिखाई देता था... न जाने कहाँ खो गया है इतनी चेंनलो की भरमार में अभी तो दिखाई देता नहीं था.... पुरानी यादें तजा हो गयी...

----------


## Raman46

> *दोस्ती 1964* 
> Attachment 162197
> 
> 
> Attachment 162198


_मेरा सबसे प्रिये गानों में से एक .वेहद पसनद है_

----------


## draculla

> चलो....आपने सूत्र को थोड़ी हवा तो दी..... जारी रखियेगा..... मजा आ रहा है.... 
> मिले सुर मेरा तुम्हारा.....सुर बने हमारा..... ये कई साल पहले दूरदर्शन पे ज्यादा दिखाई देता था... न जाने कहाँ खो गया है इतनी चेंनलो की भरमार में अभी तो दिखाई देता नहीं था.... पुरानी यादें तजा हो गयी...


भाई यह गाना अभी भी टेलीविजन पर आता है.
लेकिन हम ही हैं की दूरदर्शन को भूल गए हैं.
मिले सुर का नया वर्जन आया था लेकिन उसकी किरकिरी के बाद नया वर्जन गायब हो गया और पुराना फिर से शुरू हो गया है.

----------


## draculla

> _मेरा सबसे प्रिये गानों में से एक .वेहद पसनद है_


मित्र मुझे इसके सभी गाने पसंद है..इतना पसंद है की यह मेरे मोबाइल में है और मैं इसे बराबर सुनते रहता हूँ.
नेट पर मुझे इसका ओरिजनल साउंड ट्रेक नहीं मिलाता था लेकिन जब यह मुझे तो मैंने इस पर यह सूत्र बनाया...
अब मैं मुझे और पुराने गानों के असली ट्रेक ढूढ़ रहा हूँ जैसे ही मुझे मिलेगा आप लोगों के साथ शेयर करूँगा.

----------


## Jayeshh

क्या मित्र यहाँ mp3  फोर्मेट में गाने लोड हो सकते है क्या? अगर करना है तो कैसे.... जरा बताइयेगा मित्र....

----------


## draculla

> क्या मित्र यहाँ mp3  फोर्मेट में गाने लोड हो सकते है क्या? अगर करना है तो कैसे.... जरा बताइयेगा मित्र....


mp3 गाने डायरेक्ट अपलोड नहीं हो सकते है लेकिन आप दूसरे फाइल शेयरिंग साईट पर अपलोड करके उसका लिंक यहाँ डाल सकते हैं.मैंने ऐसा ही किया है.

----------


## chiki_chikka

मुझे 
 " ज़माने की सारी ख़ुशी मिल गयी है "
" हमें तुम  मिले जिंदगी मिल गयी  है " 
 ये गाना पुरा चाहिए

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

दोस्ती इससे ही दुन्द रहा था मैं , धन्यवाद

----------


## draculla

> दोस्ती इससे ही दुन्द रहा था मैं , धन्यवाद


आपका का स्वागत है...

----------


## Jayeshh

draculla  जी... मेरी तरफ से ये पहली कोशिश है.... जिंदगी कैसी है पहेली हाय.....आनंद....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jVFoCzxFCw

----------


## Raja44

अच्छी संगीतमय जानकारी है

----------

